# Simulador de plc con modbus tcp ip



## OPMOTOR (Abr 22, 2011)

Hola gente , quiero poder seguir mis estudios de como conectar mis programas de SCADA, a un plc, pero bueno no tengo dinero para comprarme un plc, asi que estoy buscando un software que me permita convertir mi pc en un plc, es decir que se conecte mediente modbus con otra computadora en la cual tengo mi SCADA...., explicando.
pc 1, tengo mi sofware de SCADA
pc 2, instalo mis software que me simula un plc

Comunico los dos pc's mediante modbus tcp ip.

listo ok, encontre este link 

http://www.plcsimulator.org

quiero que lo revisen y me digan su opinion sera que este programa me soluciona lo de la simulacion, del pc2

ok gente gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 22, 2011)

Y si el SCADA acepta la simulacion te funcionara.. sino es todo imaginario.. la pc deberia tener un soft de comunicacion modbus mas un rs232 o rs485 con algun hard de ese modo el SCADA podra mostrar/controlar algo..


----------

